# Whining at Night



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

First of all, sorry if this is in the wrong place, if it is, sorry for the extra work, mods.

So, my dog Bailey(Shih Tzu) jut recently started whining at night. We crate him during the night, and he has a blanket over his crate(with enough area open so he still gets air). The blanket used to prevent him from whining at night, and it did the same for my other dog, Bella(Shih Tzu as well). But recently, he's started becoming destructive during the night, yes, in his crate. He will dig and dig and dig, and will pull a good amount of the blanket in his crate, and he pretty much destroyed parts of the first blanket with his digging(it was basically a woven cotton bedspread). Last night it was bad, he has a dog bed in his crate, with two toys(supposed to keep him from being destructive). He was whining really loudly last night, and when I came down this morning, he had pulled most of the new fleece blanket into his crate, pushed his bed and toys all the way to the back, and his crate was all wet(he has a water bottle hanging on the outside of his crate, he somehow got all the water out).

I'm starting to wonder if this is seperation anxiety, as he will sometimes whining and bark when we leave the house(it usually stops before we've even left the back porch). Any ideas on how to stop this? I would really appreciate the help, as my family is going on a vacation next weekend, and the dogs are going to be with my grandmother, and I don't think she really wants to deal with this 

~IJMB


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

How old is Bailey?
First, do some preventative work: take the water bottle of the crate before bedtime, and take the bed out. If possible, invest in a crate cover, it's more durable and a bit heavier than a blanket, and he might have a harder time pulling it through the crate.
How much exercise does Bailey get? I'd add or adjust his walks so that he gets a walk before bedtime, to tire him out.
And, of course, it would probably help Bailey if he could see or hear you during the night. If it's possible, you could move the crate to your bedroom. It doesn't have to be permanent; after he's able to settle down at night, you can transition him out of the bedroom little by little. It can be so comforting for dogs, who are social animals, to hear and smell their humans at night.

How long have you had Bailey?


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

To answer your first and last questions, Bailey is 4, and we've had him since about 12 weeks. He wasn't very vocal at all until a year or two ago, so we didn't have any porblems until very recently.

Okay, thanks! I will make sure my parents take his water off and his bed out when they crate him(they're always the ones who put them to bed at night, as they make me go to bed way earlier, not that I fall asleep earlier XD). He honestly gets about 3-4 walks a week, lasting 45 minutes or so. Right now its hard because of all the rain and such(being a short dog, and him hating puddles XD). They are usually afternoon walks though, so I'll try and get him out later in the day. Also, if this seems to help with the problem, I'll be walking him more often 

Thanks! 

~IJMB


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree, he could have the need to pee, I have never put water in the crate or the house, since mine stay outside during he day. But my Jo did go through a phase where she chewed her bedding so I took it out lol, she had toys in there, but every time she would start chewing her bedding, I would tell her no, then if she didnt t stop, I would remove it. Needless to say she doesn't do that anymore lol


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The rain and exercise sound like a plausible issue. Some dogs need a 10 -15 min. walk just before bedtime to burn off the last bit of energy. Plus, a 20 -30 min. walk in the afternoon may help. 

Finally, instead of toys, you might specifically use a Kong filled with peanut butter and kibble.


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you both! Sorry I havn't been here to reply, I've been a lot more busy with real life lately 

My parents have tried letting him out at night when he does this, and he doesn't go to the bathroom.

So, I've been playing with him more often, and later in the day. He's been doing better! We now take the bottle off his crate at night, and put the blanket over differently, so it barely touches his crate. He hasn't whined in a few nights, so all is going well!  Thanks you guys very much!

~IJMB


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Glad to hear things are getting better!


----------

